
How Epidemics End - lilrhody
https://bostonreview.net/science-nature/jeremy-greene-dora-vargha-how-epidemics-end
======
BIackSwan
From what I gather the author is trying to say is that it will become endemic
and thus "end".

Way too long winded and convoluted.

~~~
ergest
Thank you, I was reading the article too trying to get the point and failing
to do so.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Perhaps that is the point, that it drags on with no discernable end.

